# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Adobe automatise l'installation de ses mises  jour de scurit pour Acrobat et Reader

## freegreg

*Mise  jour du 09/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Adobe automatise l'installation de ses mises  jour de scurit* 
*Pour Acrobat et Reader*


Adobe va dlivrer ses prochaines mises  jour de scurit pour Reader et Acrobat de manire automatique. Autrement dit, les patchs seront tlchargs et installs de manire transparente pour l'utilisateur, sans que celui-ci ait la moindre manipulation  effectuer.

Ce nouveau processus automatis entrera en action  partir de jeudi prochain.

Adobe indique que cette solution a t teste depuis le 13 octobre dernier auprs de quelques beta-testeurs et qu'elle a donn entire satisfaction.

La gnralisation tait donc naturelle - et surtout attendue par les experts en scurit. Nanmoins, les rcalcitrants pourraient dsactiver cette fonctionnalit pour repasser en mode "semi-automatique" et continuer  garder le contrle sur l'application des patch.

Avec cette annonce, et sa plus grande ractivit constate ces dernires semaines, Adobe prouve que la scurit est dsormais une de ses proccupations principales.

Une rponse aux critiques (lire ci-avant) que l'on ne peut qu'apprcier.

*Source* : Blog d'Adobe 

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des chercheurs dcouvrent le premier malware  pratiquer l'overwrite, cach sous la forme d'un Adobe Updater

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce changement de la part d'Adobe : un bel effort ou cela ne changera rien aux problmes de scurit qui se posent de manire rcurrente  ses technologies ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 11/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Un PDF malicieux exploite la faille d'Adobe Reader* 
*L'diteur pousse  appliquer son patch sorti en urgence* 


Un PDF malicieux circule actuellement. Il aurait russi  tlcharger un cheval de Troie sur les machines des utilisateurs qui n'ont pas encore appliqu le correctif publi il y a maintenant trois semaines par Adobe  ses produits Reader et Acrobat.

Cette attaque exploite la faille, qualifie de srieuse, qui avait t dcouverte par Microsoft (lire ci-avant). Elle touche les versions 8.2.0 et celles antrieures  la 9.3.0.

Adobe recommande donc trs fortement de passer sur-le-champs aux versions 8.2.1 ou 9.3.1.

Pour mmoire, la socit avait exceptionnellement cass son cycle de dveloppement de scurit pour sortir un patch en urgence. Une dcision salue par les experts.

Reste cependant  ce qu'il soit appliqu... *(il se trouve ici)*.

*Le PDF malicieux a lui aussi t repr par Microsoft.*

Cette faille qui touche Adobe Acrobat et Reader ne doit pas tre confondue avec une autre vulnrabilit, dans Adobe Download Manager, et qui doit elle aussi tre prise en compte.


*Source* : L'annonce de Microsoft sur la dcouverte du PDF malicieux


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous (ou avez-vous) appliqu ce patch ou tes-vous pass(e)  un autre lecteur/diteur de PDF ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 24/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Nouvelle faille critique dans Adobe Download Manager*
*L'utilitaire install avec Flash et Reader, Adobe explique comment la colmater*


Adobe appelle les utilisateurs de Flash et de Adobe Reader  mettre le plus rapidement  jour le programme qui permet  justement - de mettre  jour les deux technologies.

Download Manager s'installe en parallle ds qu'un utilisateur tlcharge l'un de ces deux programmes. En rsum, il seconde Adobe Updater, notamment en surveillant les transferts de fichiers depuis le site d'Adobe. Il gre, par exemple, les tlchargements interrompus et les mises en attentes.

L'utilitaire n'est pas  proprement parl un produit maison. Adobe Download Manager est en fait une version personnalise de getPlus +.

Quoi qu'il en soit, une faille de scurit qui _ permet potentiellement  un pirate de tlcharger et d'installer des logiciels non autoriss sur le systme_  a t trouve dans Download Manager.

Qualifie de critique, Adobe recommande fortement de vrifier si ce service est prsent sur votre machine et le cas chant de colmater la faille ds que possible.

Pour cela, aucun patch n'est  installer.

La marche  suivre propose par la socit consiste  *dsinstaller purement et simplement - et manuellement - le service  getPlus Helper  prsent dans le dossier  C:\Program Files\NOS\  ou via la ligne de commande  services.msc* .

Une manipulation qui enchantera certainement l'utilisateur novice.


*Source* : Les recommandations d'Adobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, la srie noire (lire ci-avant) va-t-elle s'arrter pour Adobe ?
 ::fleche::  A contrario, dcouvrir des failles (et les patcher) n'est-il pas le signe que la scurit de ces technologies trs populaires progresse ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 17/02/10*

*Les PDF corrompus seraient impliqus dans 80 % des attaques* 
*Adobe patche deux failles en urgence : pourquoi cette fois-ci et pas les autres ?* 


Adobe vient de patcher en urgence deux failles dans son lecteur et son diteur de PDF (Reader et Acrobat).

La premire pouvait donner lieu  des attaques de type cross-scripting (XSS). La deuxime, vritable vulnrabilit, permettait d'installer des malwares  l'insu de l'utilisateur.

*La deuxime faille n'a pas t mise  jour par Adobe mais par Microsoft*, au sein du Microsoft Vulnerability Research Program, qui tudie les problmes de scurit des applications tiers.

Adobe a - pour une fois disent certains - pris en compte ces indications.

Ce qui pourrait paraitre normal ne l'est en fait pas pour cette socit. 

L'diteur a en effet mis au point un systme de patchs dlivrs  priodicit fixe (un tous les trois mois).
diter un correctif de scurit avant la date prvue peut donc tre vue comme une nouvelle en soit.

Une bonne nouvelle. La question reste de savoir qui dcidera de patcher en urgence ou de continuer la politique du "cycle fixe". Et cette question n'a pas de rponse, tout du moins en externe.

Adobe, dans un communiqu  la presse, affirme qu'il analyse les failles au cas par cas pour offrir le plus de scurit possible  ses utilisateurs. Sans aucune autre prcision sur son mcanisme de dcision.

Jusqu'ici la ralit tait lgrement diffrente pour les utilisateurs.

La socit avait par exemple refus de patcher "en urgence" une faille critique de Reader pourtant exploite par des hackers, et ce au motif qu'un tel patch casserait les cycles de sortie des correctifs (lire ci-dessous). Un sujet sur lequel Adobe refuse encore de s'exprimer.

Ce changement d'attitude - s'il se confirme - est en tout cas une bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs.

Reste donc  esprer qu'elle deviendra la norme chez Adobe, la scurit informatique ne pourra qu'en sortir renforce.

Une tude de ScanSafe vient en effet de rvler que des PDFs malicieux taient impliqus dans plus de 80 % des exploits de l'anne 2009.


Les patchs de Reader et Acrobat sont disponibles ici.


*Source* : L'tude de ScanSafe 

*Lire aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Pour Steve Jobs "les dveloppeurs d'Adobe sont des feignants", Flash est "buggu" et bientt "plus personne ne l'utilisera"

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  La pression des experts et des utilisateurs est-elle en train de faire changer la culture Adobe ? 

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*13/01/10*

*Enfin un patch de scurit pour la faille critique d'Acrobat Reader* 
*Les experts invitent les utilisateurs  l'installer sur-le-champ* 


Enfin. Il est sorti. 
Aprs de trs longues semaines, o les hackers ont pu exploiter une vulnrabilit rendu publique.

L'essentiel est aujourd'hui qu'Adobe ait sortie son patch de scurit pour son lecteur de PDF Acrobat Reader et que la faille, qualifie de critique, soit enfin colmate.

nCircle Network Security appelle, par la voix de son prsident,  immdiatement appliquer cette mise  jour, bien plus importante,  ses yeux, que le Tuesday Patch de Microsoft sorti simultanment.

Et il n'est pas le seul. D'autres conseils en scurit tentent de faire passer le message le plus largement possible : "Updatez Acrobat Reader sur-le-champs".

*Les patches sont disponibles* sur le site d'Adobe.


En attendant les mises  jour automatiques donc...


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*08/01/10*

*Scurit : Adobe au cur de la tempte*
*La socit commence  ragir mais cela sera-t-il suffisant ?*


Son PDF Reader exploit par les hackers, ses plug-ins critiqus, des prvisions de scurit catastrophistes pour l'anne 2010 : Adobe est dans l'il du cyclone.

C'est Mozilla qui avait ouvert le bal des hostilits.
La Fondation derrire Firefox en a eu assez du plug-in Flash. Plantage, failles, absence de mise  jour. S'en tait trop.

Devant l'inertie apparente d'Adobe, une page de mise  jour de plug-ins prims a t cre. Officiellement pour tous les plug-ins du navigateur libre.
Officieusement c'est bien Flash Player qui est  l'origine de l'intiative.

La Fondation ne s'est d'ailleur pas arrte l.
Les futures versions de Firefox greront les onglets indpendamment les uns des autres. Cette nouvelle conception (inspire de Chrome de Google) vise principalement  viter les plantages lis au bug de Flash.

Par la suite, c'est la dcouverte d'une faille dans Acrobat Reader, le trs clbre lecteur de PDF, qui a  nouveau port un coup  l'image de la socit.

La faille, qui n'est donc toujours pas patche, ne le sera que la semaine prochaine. Soit un mois aprs sa rvlation dans la presse.

Consquence : les tentatives d'exploits se sont multiplies, atteignant une dimension  grande chelle. A en croire la socit de scurit ISC, elles seraient mme souvent russies.

Adobe tente de ragir.

La socit vient en effet d'annoncer qu'elle allait automatiser les process de mises  jour de ses produits. Plus besoin d'attendre que les utilisateurs le fassent manuellement. De quoi rassurer ses partenaires ?

Pas sr. Ce nouveau process n'est encore qu'en beta. Il ne devrait tre intgr aux produits maisons qu'en d'Avril. Si tout se passe bien.

S'il s'agit bien d'un progrs en terme de scurit, le problme reste presque entier.

La frquence des patchs d'Acrobat Reader, par exemple, ne change pas. Elle restera a priori fixe et priodique.
Les mises  jour continueront donc  sortir une fois tous les 3 mois.
Une ternit dans le domaines de la scurit informatique.

Ce manque de ractivit commence  tre mis en lumire par les analystes qui en tirent des prvisions peu rassurantes.

A tel point que les experts prvoient que si Adobe ne change pas rapidement son fusil d'paule, ses produits se retrouveront en haut de la liste des cyber-attaques de 2010. Loin devant ceux de Microsoft pourtant bien plus rpandus.

C'est ce que souligne Mac Afee dans un rapport qui note que _les cybercriminels se sont longtemps attaqus aux produits de Microsoft, vue leur popularit. Mais en 2010, c'est bien Adobe qui tiendra le haut du pav, notamment avec Acrobat Reader et Flash_.

Tous ces voyants rouges ne laissent cependant pas le management d'Adobe insensible.

_Nous travaillons pour diminuer le dli entre le moment o nous dcouvrons un problme et celui o nous sortons un fix. Nous le faisions en deux mois,  prsent nous pouvons le faire en deux semaines pour les menaces critiques_, a ainsi dclar Kevin Lynch, son PDG... en octobre.

Ce qui n'a pas empch, en dcembre, de laisser Acrobat Reader  la merci des Hackers jusqu'au 12 Janvier.

Hackers qui, visiblement, ne se sont pas fait prier pour s'en donner  cur joie.

*Source* : L'tude de ISC et les prvisions de Mac Afee (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La raction d'Adobe et sa prise en compte de la scurit sont-elles suffisantes ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*17/12/09*

*Faut-il viter les PDF jusqu'au 12 Janvier ?*
*Adobe ne patchera pas la faille critique de son Reader avant cette date*


Alors que deux de ses produits phares sont victimes d'une faille qui serait d'ores et dj exploite (lire ci-dessous), Adobe vient de confirmer qu'il ne patcherait pas Acrobat Reader avant le 12 Janvier prochain.

Soit pas avant 4 semaines.

Et ce, alors que l'exploit et la vulnrabilit ont t rendus publics ds Mardi.

En d'autres termes, Adobe n'avancera pas sa mise  jour de scurit trimestrielle, laissant les utilisateurs de son Reader exposs  des attaques dont le mode d'emploi est consultable par tous (mais dont nous ne donnerons pas le lien).

Une dcision surprenante qui n'arrangera certainement pas l'image de la socit dj accuse par beaucoup de prendre la scurit par dessus la jambe (dont Mozilla  lire ci-avant).

Pour les utilisateurs, restent 3 solutions : viter les PDF  peu ralisable, utiliser un autre programme  mais lequel ?, ou pour les plus experts (catgorie dont, n'en doutons pas, tous les membres de ce forum font partie) dsactiver JavaScript dans Acrobat Reader.

La faille, bante, permet  un hacker d'installer des malwares. 
La brche ayant dj t utilise depuis le 30 Novembre, Symantec affirme avoir observ ces logiciels malicieux dont le but est le vol de donnes personnelles.

Vu le peu d'cho auprs du grand public des informations sur la scurit et la trs grande diffusion du logiciel et du format PDF, les pirates risquent de s'offrir un sacr festin de donnes confidentielles pour Nol.

Merci qui ?


*Source* : Communiqu d'Adobe, le rapport de symantec et l'analyse de l'exploit que nous ne donnerons pas ici


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous dsactiver JavaScript dans Adobe ou allez-vous carrment changer de logiciel ?
 ::fleche::  Quel PDF Reader conseillerez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'attitude d'Adobe face  cette faille ? Et sur la scurit en gnral ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*15/12/09*

*Adobe Reader et Acrobat victimes d'un exploit "zero-day"* 
*Encore des problmes de scurit dans des produits Adobe* 


Les critiques fusaient dj contre la scurit des produits d'Adobe. Cela risque de ne pas s'arranger.

Adobe vient de confirmer que des hackers exploitaient une vulnrabilit toujours prsente dans son lecteur et diteur de PDF et ce malgr sa dernire mise  jour.

"_Adobe a reu des retours (NDR : en interne) sur une faille dans Adobe Reader et Acrobat 9.2 et ses version prcdentes qui est actuellement exploite_", reconnait David Lenoe, responsable du programme scurit de la socit. "_Nous sommes en train d'tudier le problme et d'valuer les risques pour nos clients_".

 Leone promet plus d'informations ds que la socit aura plus de dtails sur cette nouvelle brche. Une de plus en 2009, qui restera une anne noire pour la scurit des produits Adobe.

En 2009, Adobe a publi 4 mises  jour pour Reader et Acrobat. La dernire en date (la 9.2) est arriv mi-Octobre. Il s'agissait d'un patch conscutif  l dcouvertes d'une trentaines de vulnrabilits.

Depuis, une faille de "confidentialit" - plus que de scurit - a t rendue publique mettant en cause la conception de ces deux programmes.

Face aux critiques de plus en plus importantes, Adobe s'est engag  publier des correctifs tous les trois mois pour montrer sa bonne volont. Le prochain patch devrait donc sortir le mois prochain.

Aprs ses problmes rcurrents avec Flash, qui ont fini par srieusement nerver ses partenaires - dont Mozilla qui s'est rsign  faire le travail  la place de l'diteur, cette nouvelle affaire de scurit risque de faire trs mal  l'image de marque d'Adobe.


Source : L'annonce de Adobe sur cette vulnrabilit


Et vous ? 

 ::fleche::  Les technologies d'Adobe sont-elles sres ou au contraire, est-ce un faux procs fait  la marque finalement aussi regardante que les autres sur ces problmatiques ?

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*


Plus de 80% des utilisateurs toujours vulnrables aux rcentes failles dtectes dans les lecteurs Flash et Acrobat Reader d'Adobe

Dans son dernier rapport de scurit relatif  flash, la socit Trusteer, spcialise dans la scurit Informatique, indique que sur les 2.5 millions de postes qu'elle protge, plus de 80% des utilisateurs sont toujours vulnrables aux rcentes failles dtectes dans les lecteurs Flash et Acrobat Reader d'Adobe.

Compte tenu du taux de pntration de ces produits "grand public" (99% pour le lecteur Flash des postes selon Adobe), cela en fait une cible de choix pour les pirates.

La politique de mise  jour des produits Adobe serait en cause. Elle ne conviendrait pas  des produits massivement diffuss. 
Comparativement, Firefox et Chrome affichent respectivement des taux de mise  jour de 80% et 90% !

Les utilisateurs "lambda" ne modifiant que rarement les options par dfaut de leurs logiciels, pensez-vous qu'une politique de mise  jour automatique et "impose" par dfaut ( la Firefox / Chrome) serait souhaitable ?
Sinon, et vous, tes-vous  jour ?  ::roll:: 

Sources :
Flash Security Hole Advisory (pdf)
Flash Player Penetration

A lire aussi :
Adobe publie d'importants correctifs de scurit pour ses diffrents Flash, Reader (PDF), AIR 
Scurit sur le web : l'ignorance des utilisateurs les expose  d'importants risques
Scurit : Une vulnrabilit au sein des documents Adobe PDF dtecte par Symantec

----------


## marm.ch

Alors, moi j'suis  jour, normal vu que je bosse dans le dveloppement web.
Sinon pour la question des mises  jour "imposes" , je pense que se serait un bon moyen dj de diminuer le nombre de poste pas  jour.

Le problme vient aussi du fait que beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne prennent mme pas la peine de lire les message quand le logiciel propose une mise  jour, et se contentent de fermer la fentre, ou pensent ne pas en avoir besoin.

Le dernier point je pense qui bloque le processus de mise  jour sont les postes d'entreprise, verrouills par l'admin systme ou un responsable, ce qui empche les utilisateur de faire leur mise  jour.

----------


## TheBlackReverand

pour les utilisateurs lambda (le monsieur tout le monde) y a un soucis de psycologie car si le changement n'est pas radicale(des dizaines de fonctionnalit en plus il n'en voit pas l'utilit)

il y a ausi beaucoup de gens qui ne save pas trop quoi fair et par peur de fair une betise(ou qui simplement ne prene pas le temps) ne font pas la mise a jour

aprs cot admin system faut savoir qu'il n'est pas la pour rien, il veille a se que le parc informatique soit homogene, si chaqu'un fait ce qu'il veut  ::aie:: 

ensuite a lui de fair les mise a jour, sa fait parti de son boulot je crois...

----------


## sevyc64

J'tais  jour, je ne le suis plus. Un site web m'a rinstaller Flash 9  la place de Flash 10 malgrs ma rponse NON et  l'utilisation de FF. Ce n'est pas la premire fois que a arrive.

Une meilleure compatibilit et gestion des versions chez Adobe pourrait aussi rgler le problme des mise  jours. C'est dj arriv chez eux de pouvoir mettre  jour un produit avec une version infrieure, ce qui ne devrait jamais tre possible.

De toute faon,  part Flash dont on ne peut difficilement se passer, en rgle gnrale les produits Adobe sont bannis de mes postes. Il sont remplac par des quivalents plus lger en taille et en ressources, tout aussi efficace sinon plus.

C'est le cas pour Acrobat Reader depuis la version 6 que j'ai remplac par Foxit Reader

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Adobe Reader et Acrobat victimes d'un exploit "zero-day"* 
*Encore des problmes de scurit dans des produits Adobe* 


Les critiques fusaient dj contre la scurit des produits d'Adobe. Cela risque de ne pas s'arranger.

Adobe vient de confirmer que des hackers exploitaient une vulnrabilit toujours prsente dans son lecteur et diteur de PDF et ce malgr sa dernire mise  jour.

"_Adobe a reu des retours (NDR : en interne) sur une faille dans Adobe Reader et Acrobat 9.2 et ses version prcdentes qui est actuellement exploite_", reconnait David Lenoe, responsable du programme scurit de la socit. "_Nous sommes en train d'tudier le problme et d'valuer les risques pour nos clients_".

 Leone promet plus d'informations ds que la socit aura plus de dtails sur cette nouvelle brche. Une de plus en 2009, qui restera une anne noire pour la scurit des produits Adobe.

En 2009, Adobe a publi 4 mises  jour pour Reader et Acrobat. La dernire en date (la 9.2) est arriv mi-Octobre. Il s'agissait d'un patch conscutif  l dcouvertes d'une trentaines de vulnrabilits.

Depuis, une faille de "confidentialit" - plus que de scurit - a t rendue publique mettant en cause la conception de ces deux programmes.

Face aux critiques de plus en plus importantes, Adobe s'est engag  publier des correctifs tous les trois mois pour montrer sa bonne volont. Le prochain patch devrait donc sortir le mois prochain.

Aprs ses problmes rcurrents avec Flash, qui ont fini par srieusement nerver ses partenaires - dont Mozilla qui s'est rsign  faire le travail  la place de l'diteur, cette nouvelle affaire de scurit risque de faire trs mal  l'image de marque d'Adobe.


Source : L'annonce de Adobe sur cette vulnrabilit

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Faut-il viter les PDF jusqu'au 12 Janvier ?*
*Adobe ne patchera pas la faille critique de son Reader avant cette date*


Alors que deux de ses produits phares sont victimes d'une faille qui serait d'ores et dj exploite (lire ci-avant), Adobe vient de confirmer qu'il ne patcherait pas Acrobat Reader avant le 12 Janvier prochain.

Soit pas avant 4 semaines.

Et ce, alors que l'exploit et la vulnrabilit ont t rendus publics ds Mardi.

En d'autres termes, Adobe n'avancera pas sa mise  jour de scurit trimestrielle, laissant les utilisateurs de son Reader exposs  des attaques dont le mode d'emploi est consultable par tous (mais dont nous ne donnerons pas le lien).

Une dcision surprenante qui n'arrangera certainement pas l'image de la socit dj accuse par beaucoup de prendre la scurit par dessus la jambe (dont Mozilla  lire ci-avant).

Pour les utilisateurs, restent 3 solutions : viter les PDF  peu ralisable, utiliser un autre programme  mais lequel ?, ou pour les plus experts (catgorie dont, n'en doutons pas, tous les membres de ce forum font partie) dsactiver JavaScript dans Acrobat Reader.

La faille, bante, permet  un hacker d'installer des malwares. 
La brche ayant dj t utilise depuis le 30 Novembre, Symantec affirme avoir observ ces logiciels malicieux dont le but est le vol de donnes personnelles.

Vu le peu d'cho auprs du grand public des informations sur la scurit et la trs grande diffusion du logiciel et du format PDF, les pirates risquent de s'offrir un sacr festin de donnes confidentielles pour Nol.

Merci qui ?


*Source* : Communiqu d'Adobe, le rapport de symantec et l'analyse de l'exploit que nous ne donnerons pas ici


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous dsactiver JavaScript dans Adobe ou allez-vous carrment changer de logiciel ?
 ::fleche::  Quel PDF Reader conseillerez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'attitude d'Adobe face  cette faille ? Et sur la scurit en gnral ?

----------


## web'ink

merci pour ces informations ::ccool:: , et bah moi aussi J'tais  jour, mais je ne le suis plus.  cause d'un site web m'a rinstaller Flash 9  la place de Flash 10  Ce n'est pas la premire fois que a arrive.Une meilleure compatibilit et gestion des versions chez Adobe pourrait aussi rgler le problme des mise  jours. 
je dois voir comment pour en retrouver!! ::roll::

----------


## grunk

> utiliser un autre programme  mais lequel ?


Foxit reader ? Gratuit , autrement plus lger que ce mastondonte d acrobat. Sans doute pas exempt de faille mais trs certainement moins mdiatiser qu'adobe.

----------


## vintz72

> Foxit reader ? Gratuit , autrement plus lger que ce mastondonte d acrobat. Sans doute pas exempt de faille mais trs certainement moins mdiatiser qu'adobe.


Ou PDFXChangeViewer, dont la version gratuite est dj trs bien !
Sur Mac : Aperu suffit !

----------


## covao

les dernires versions du PDF Reader d'Adobe sont  la base bugues : ca prend une plombe pour charger !!!!

Foxit reader : excellent  ! Et c'est meilleur car on peut imprimer plusieurs pages sur le meme cot d'une feuille. C'est utile pour les imprimantes qui n'intgrent pas cette fonctionnalit.

----------


## ner0lph

> Faut-il viter les PDF jusqu'au 12 Janvier ?


Non, il suffit simplement de changer de lecteur de PDF.

 Si j'tais sous Windows  la maison, j'opterais pour SumatraPDF. Sous GNU/Linux, on a Evince ou XPDF. Sous MacOSX, _vintz72_ dit que Apercu peut suffire.
  Donc, pas de problmes. Si d'ici l, on a besoin de certaines fonctionnalit de Adobe Reader, il suffit de dbrancher le cble rseau  ::P:

----------


## te-san

Merci pour les infos trs intressantes !




> dsactiver JavaScript dans Acrobat Reader.


Utilisant les librairies FPDF comment est il possible de faire cela ?

----------


## aldebaran74

> Non, il suffit simplement de changer de lecteur de PDF.
> 
> [LIST][*] Si j'tais sous Windows  la maison, j'opterais pour SumatraPDF.[*] Sous GNU/Linux, on a Evince ou XPDF.


Tout  fait il n'y a pas que Adobe dans le cyber espace !

J'ai install SumatraPDF pour ma mre(depuis un moment dj) et il fonctionne sans problme, il est pas "flashy" comme le lecteur de chez Adobe mais pour les petites configs, il est trs bien.

Sur Nux j'utilise ePDFView ainsi que KPDF sous environnement KDE.

----------


## AbdouPoulou

Bonjour,

Je me pose une question.
Cette fonctionnalit n'est dangereuse que pour les PDF d'origine douteuse ?

Cordialement

----------


## spidermario

Sous KDE 4, Okular est excellent  ::ccool:: 

Grce aux KParts, il permet l'utilisation d'un seul programme pour visualiser pleins de types de fichiers diffrents.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Tout  fait il n'y a pas que Adobe dans le cyber espace !
> 
> J'ai install SumatraPDF pour ma mre(depuis un moment dj) et il fonctionne sans problme, il est pas "flashy" comme le lecteur de chez Adobe mais pour les petites configs, il est trs bien.
> 
> Sur Nux j'utilise ePDFView ainsi que KPDF sous environnement KDE.


kpdf est mort, vive oKular

----------


## Dar0ck

C'est marrant c'est pas la premire fois que j'entends parler d'exploitation de failles sur Acrobat Reader...

Sur Mac Aperu est livr d'office et suffit amplement, sur Windows j'utilise Foxit Reader, qui est autrement plus rapide et lger que Acrobat Reader.

----------


## aldebaran74

> kpdf est mort, vive oKular


C'est  dire que...il y a encore des grands malades, mais on peut aussi dire des nostalgiques qui utilisent KDE3(sous Debian Lenny prsentement), d'ailleur je pense  me convertir aux *BSD pour pouvoir encore utiliser KDE3(mais pas seulement)...c'est dire !  ::aie:: 

...et pour celui qui n'en veut encore, y-a aussi Slackware mais chuuut !  :8-): 

Aussi, j'aimerai bien trouver des "fous" qui continueraient de maintenir le code pour QT3 et KDE3.  ::mouarf::

----------


## spidermario

J'ai une question : pourquoi ?  ::aie:: 
Depuis sa version 4.2, KDE 4 est largement assez stable pour une utilisation normale et Qt 4 est une merveille.

----------


## aldebaran74

> J'ai une question : pourquoi ?


Attention bonhomme ! Ici les poilus on les tond !  ::zoubi:: 




> ...Qt 4 est une merveille.


KDE4 est trs joli...mais les machins "flashy" c'est simplement pas mon truc ! 
Pour KDE4 on verra plus tard, chez moi faut que a mature un peu...qui a dit faisand !  ::calim2::

----------


## spidermario

Pour Qt 4, mme sans parler de l'aspect visuel, c'est une merveille de conception, un outil avec lequel il est formidable de programmer  ::D:

----------


## mr-rat

c'est vraiment un graand problme parceque tous le monde lis et partage les documents avec pdf ???

il faut cre un autre produit ??

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Scurit : Adobe au cur de la tempte*
*La socit commence  ragir mais cela sera-t-il suffisant ?*


Son PDF Reader exploit par les hackers, ses plug-ins critiqus, des prvisions de scurit catastrophistes pour l'anne 2010 : Adobe est dans l'il du cyclone.

C'est Mozilla qui avait ouvert le bal des hostilits.
La Fondation derrire Firefox en a eu assez du plug-in Flash. Plantage, failles, absence de mise  jour. S'en tait trop.

Devant l'inertie apparente d'Adobe, une page de mise  jour de plug-ins prims a t cre. Officiellement pour tous les plug-ins du navigateur libre.
Officieusement c'est bien Flash Player qui est  l'origine de l'intiative.

La Fondation ne s'est d'ailleur pas arrte l.
Les futures versions de Firefox greront les onglets indpendamment les uns des autres. Cette nouvelle conception (inspire de Chrome de Google) vise principalement  viter les plantages lis au bug de Flash.

Par la suite, c'est la dcouverte d'une faille dans Acrobat Reader, le trs clbre lecteur de PDF, qui a  nouveau port un coup  l'image de la socit.

La faille, qui n'est donc toujours pas patche, ne le sera que la semaine prochaine. Soit un mois aprs sa rvlation dans la presse.

Consquence : les tentatives d'exploits se sont multiplies, atteignant une dimension  grande chelle. A en croire la socit de scurit ISC, elles seraient mme souvent russies.

Adobe tente de ragir.

La socit vient en effet d'annoncer qu'elle allait automatiser les process de mises  jour de ses produits. Plus besoin d'attendre que les utilisateurs le fassent manuellement. De quoi rassurer ses partenaires ?

Pas sr. Ce nouveau process n'est encore qu'en beta. Il ne devrait tre intgr aux produits maisons qu'en d'Avril. Si tout se passe bien.

S'il s'agit bien d'un progrs en terme de scurit, le problme reste presque entier.

La frquence des patchs d'Acrobat Reader, par exemple, ne change pas. Elle restera a priori fixe et priodique.
Les mise  jour continueront donc  sortir une fois tous les 3 mois.
Une ternit dans le domaines de la scurit informatique.

Ce manque de ractivit commence  tre mis en lumire par les analystes qui en tirent des prvisions peu rassurantes.

A tel point que les experts prvoient que si Adobe ne change pas rapidement son fusil d'paule, ses produits se retrouveront en haut de la liste des cyber-attaques de 2010. Loin devant ceux de Microsoft pourtant bien plus rpandus.

C'est ce que souligne Mac Afee dans un rapport qui note que _les cybercriminels se sont longtemps attaqus aux produits de Microsoft, vue leur popularit. Mais en 2010, c'est bien Adobe qui tiendra le haut du pav, notamment avec Acrobat Reader et Flash_.

Tous ces voyants rouges ne laissent cependant pas le management d'Adobe insensible.

_Nous travaillons pour diminuer le dli entre le moment o nous dcouvrons un problme et celui o nous sortons un fix. Nous le faisions en deux mois,  prsent nous pouvons le faire en deux semaines pour les menaces critiques_, a ainsi dclar Kevin Lynch, son PDG... en octobre.

Ce qui n'a pas empch, en dcembre, de laisser Acrobat Reader  la merci des Hackers jusqu'au 12 Janvier.

Hackers qui, visiblement, ne se sont pas fait prier pour s'en donner  cur joie.

*Source* : L'tude de ISC et les prvisions de Mac Afee (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La raction d'Adobe et sa prise en compte de la scurit sont-elles suffisantes ?

----------


## exodev

Le comportement d'Adobe est tout simplement aberrant en terme de scurit  ::?: 

On pourrait esprer d'une entreprise qui tient des technologies aussi rpandues que pdf et flash un minimum de suivi.

Le tag "danger du web" leur va bien

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Enfin un patch de scurit pour la faille critique d'Acrobat Reader* 
*Les experts invitent les utilisateurs  l'installer sur-le-champ* 


Enfin. Il est sorti. 
Aprs de trs longues semaines, o les hackers ont pu exploiter une vulnrabilit rendu publique.

L'essentiel est aujourd'hui qu'Adobe ait sortie son patch de scurit pour son lecteur de PDF Acrobat Reader et que la faille, qualifie de critique, soit enfin colmate.

nCircle Network Security appelle, par la voix de son prsident,  immdiatement appliquer cette mise  jour, bien plus importante,  ses yeux, que le Tuesday Patch de Microsoft sorti simultanment.

Et il n'est pas le seul. D'autres conseils en scurit tentent de faire passer le message le plus largement possible : "Updatez Acrobat Reader sur-le-champs".

*Les patches sont disponibles* sur le site d'Adobe.


En attendant les mises  jour automatiques donc...

----------


## flipflap

Bonsoir

je viens d'aller faire un tour chez Ah !!! Daube ... via le lien propos  ::mouarf:: 

ATTENTION : toutes les pages que j'ai visit pour tlcharger une version (8.2 ; 9.3) proposent l'installation de Macaffi machin chose !!!!! 

Pensez  dcocher la case si vous souhaitez ... vous en passer ...  :;): 

D'autre part ce n'est pas une mise  jour qui est propose mais une nouvelle version complte ...  :8O: 

Cordialement

----------


## Skyounet

> Les futures versions de Firefox greront les onglets indpendamment les uns des autres. Cette nouvelle conception (inspire de Chrome de Google)


C'est IE8 qui est  l'origine de a. Et Chrome lui a emprunt.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les PDF corrompus seraient impliqus dans 80 % des attaques* 
*Adobe patche deux failles en urgence : pourquoi cette fois-ci et pas les autres ?* 


Adobe vient de patcher en urgence deux failles dans son lecteur et son diteur de PDF (Reader et Acrobat).

La premire pouvait donner lieu  des attaques de type cross-scripting (XSS). La deuxime, vritable vulnrabilit, permettait d'installer des malwares  l'insu de l'utilisateur.

*La deuxime faille n'a pas t mise  jour par Adobe mais par Microsoft*, au sein du Microsoft Vulnerability Research Program, qui tudie les problmes de scurit des applications tiers.

Adobe a - pour une fois disent certains - pris en compte ces indications.

Ce qui pourrait paraitre normal ne l'est en fait pas pour cette socit. 

L'diteur a en effet mis au point un systme de patchs dlivrs  priodicit fixe (un tous les trois mois).
diter un correctif de scurit avant la date prvue peut donc tre vue comme une nouvelle en soit.

Une bonne nouvelle. La question reste de savoir qui dcidera de patcher en urgence ou de continuer la politique du "cycle fixe". Et cette question n'a pas de rponse, tout du moins en externe.

Adobe, dans un communiqu  la presse, affirme qu'il analyse les failles au cas par cas pour offrir le plus de scurit possible  ses utilisateurs. Sans aucune autre prcision sur son mcanisme de dcision.

Jusqu'ici la ralit tait lgrement diffrente pour les utilisateurs.

La socit avait par exemple refus de patcher "en urgence" une faille critique de Reader pourtant exploite par des hackers, et ce au motif qu'un tel patch casserait les cycles de sortie des correctifs (lire ci-dessous). Un sujet sur lequel Adobe refuse encore de s'exprimer.

Ce changement d'attitude - s'il se confirme - est en tout cas une bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs.

Reste donc  esprer qu'elle deviendra la norme chez Adobe, la scurit informatique ne pourra qu'en sortir renforce.

Une tude de ScanSafe vient en effet de rvler que des PDFs malicieux taient impliqus dans plus de 80 % des exploits de l'anne 2009.


Les patchs de Reader et Acrobat sont disponibles ici.


*Source* : L'tude de ScanSafe 

*Lire aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Pour Steve Jobs "les dveloppeurs d'Adobe sont des feignants", Flash est "buggu" et bientt "plus personne ne l'utilisera"

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  La pression des experts et des utilisateurs est-elle en train de faire changer Adobe ?

----------


## trenton

> C'est IE8 qui est  l'origine de a. Et Chrome lui a emprunt.


Ouais, et c'est Opera qui est  l'origine de la navigation par onglet... Intressant...

----------


## kaymak

C''est quand mme naze de voir une socit aussi importante qu'adobe ne pas tre capable de crer deux cycles de dveloppements concurrents pour rpondre  deux ncessit d'volution diffrente d'un mme logiciel.

Ce problme est commun  tous les projets, nous avons tous besoins d'avoir des cycles de dev +/- longs pour la vie du logiciel, mais aussi d'un cycle de dveloppement trs cours pour apporter des correctifs on the fly ou de dernire minute.

Enfin bon, si il dcide de continuer leur cycle de release long, la question qui reste est, la faille tait elle dtectable par un process automatique type fuzzing.
Auquel cas ils ont bien merd.
Autrement, bon, analyse, dveloppement, controle, patch, dploiement hein.

----------


## smyley

> *La deuxime faille n'a pas t mise  jour par Adobe mais par Microsoft*, au sein du Microsoft Vulnerability Research Program, qui tudie les problmes de scurit des applications tiers.


S'ils en arrivent au point o c'est Microsoft qui leurs corrigent les failles, Adobe a vraiment du souci  se faire  ::aie:: 

Mais dcidment ils sont attaqus de partout, les vulnrabilits de Flash  la pelle, et des PDFs ... c'est vraiment pourri ou est-ce parce que la surface d'exposition de ces logiciels est extrmement grande ?

----------


## kaymak

@Smiley, hello qu'entends tu par surface ? Parles du mme phnomne qui accable android et la fragmentation de son os ?

----------


## smyley

Tout d'abord, Sm*y*ley

Ensuite, non.

Ce dont je parle c'est le nombre d'endroits o Flash est utilis.
Statistiquement on a beaucoup plus de chances de trouver des failles sur un produit extrmement rpandu que d'en trouv sur un produit utilis que par une partie restreinte de la population, a qualit gale.

Du coup, Flash n'est pas forcment une bouse sans nom compar aux autres technologies si on considre que dans l're actuelle, s'il y a bien un logiciel que l'on retrouve partout c'est bien Flash ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nouvelle faille critique dans Adobe Download Manager*
*L'utilitaire install avec Flash et Reader, Adobe explique comment la colmater*


Adobe appelle les utilisateurs de Flash et de Adobe Reader  mettre le plus rapidement  jour le programme qui permet  justement - de mettre  jour les deux technologies.

Download Manager s'installe en parallle ds qu'un utilisateur tlcharge l'un de ces deux programmes. En rsum, il seconde Adobe Updater, notamment en surveillant les transferts de fichiers depuis le site d'Adobe. Il gre, par exemple, les tlchargements interrompus et les mises en attentes.

L'utilitaire n'est pas  proprement parl un produit maison. Adobe Download Manager est en fait une version personnalise de getPlus +.

Quoi qu'il en soit, une faille de scurit qui _ permet potentiellement  un pirate de tlcharger et d'installer des logiciels non autoriss sur le systme_  a t trouve dans Download Manager.

Qualifie de critique, Adobe recommande fortement de vrifier si ce service est prsent sur votre machine et le cas chant de colmater la faille ds que possible.

Pour cela, aucun patch n'est  installer.

La marche  suivre propose par la socit consiste  *dsinstaller purement et simplement - et manuellement - le service  getPlus Helper  prsent dans le dossier  C:\Program Files\NOS\  ou via la ligne de commande  services.msc* .

Une manipulation qui enchantera certainement l'utilisateur novice.


*Source* : Les recommandations d'Adobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, la srie noire (lire ci-avant) va-t-elle s'arrter pour Adobe ?
 ::fleche::  A contrario, dcouvrir des failles (et les patcher) n'est-il pas le signe que la scurit de ces technologies trs populaires progresse ?

----------


## smyley

> La marche  suivre propose par la socit consiste  *dsinstaller purement et simplement - et manuellement - le service  getPlus Helper  prsent dans le dossier  C:\Program Files\NOS\  ou via la ligne de commande  services.msc* .


Bientt, Adobe va nous demander de dbugger nous mme leurs programmes  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

C'est un peu naze pour adobe toutes ces failles.
Adobe c'est tout de mme photoshop, un logiciel qui   vachement bien vieillit.
Et le PDF n'est pas rien. 
Cependant, depuis que macromedia les  rejoints, c'est plus tout  fait pareil...

M'enfin, l c'est du n'importe quoi. Je me demande mme pourquoi ils n'ont pas utilis leur outils de mise  jour pour patcher la faille.
Comme une envie de se tirer une balle dans le pied ?

----------


## ferber

> D'aprs vous, la srie noire (lire ci-avant) va-t-elle s'arrter pour Adobe ?


Il reste  mon avis encore beaucoup  faire.
Les failles dcouvertes risque d'ailleurs d'tre de plus en plus nombreuse.
C'est une bonne chose, plus ils en corriges moins y'en reste. 




> A contrario, dcouvrir des failles (et les patcher) n'est-il pas le signe que la scurit de ces technologies trs populaires progresse ?


Tout  fait a me semble tre  un bon signe. A premire vue la faille serrait apparue le 18 fev, et une solution est apport le 23 fev. C'est encore long, mais y'as du progrs.

----------


## sphynxounet

> Bientt, Adobe va nous demander de dbugger nous mme leurs programmes


C'est pire que a puisque ADM n'est mme pas un produit 100% Adobe.
En plus c'est pas non plus une petite faille, a permet via l'uploader officiel d'installer des programmes non dsirs !
C'est comme si en passant par Windows Update on se retrouvait avec des trojans. Vu le nombre d'utilisateurs a ferait mal.

Nanmoins a permet surtout pour moi de soulever un autre point :  partir du moment ou un logiciel, qui plus est officiel et venant d'un trs gros diteur, permet d'installer des programmes non dsirs (et surtout malveillants), jusqu' quel point aujourd'hui peut-on faire confiance dans un logiciel quel qu'il soit ?

----------


## ILP

Heureusement, sur toutes les machines o j'ai install Adobe Reader, je l'ai fait sans passer par Adobe DLM mais en tlchargant directement l'EXE. Je n'ai jamais eu confiance en ce truc.
Le pire je pense, c'est pour l'installation de Flash. Tlcharger l'EXE d'installation est beaucoup plus simple et plus rapide que de passer par DLM, qui doit tre 2 plus gros que le programme d'installation de Flash lui-mme  ::aie:: .

----------


## Acropole

> La marche  suivre propose par la socit consiste  *dsinstaller purement et simplement - et manuellement - le service  getPlus Helper  prsent dans le dossier  C:\Program Files\NOS\  ou via la ligne de commande  services.msc* .


Et avec l'outil de ajout/suppression de programme ?

----------


## ferber

> Et avec l'outil de ajout/suppression de programme ?


If the NOS files are found(C:\Program Files\NOS\ folder), the Adobe Download Manager issue can be mitigated by:

    * Navigating to Start > Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs > Adobe Download Manager, and selecting Remove to remove the Adobe Download Manager from your system.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Un PDF malicieux exploite la faille d'Adobe Reader* 
*L'diteur pousse  appliquer son patch sorti en urgence* 


Un PDF malicieux circule actuellement. Il aurait russi  tlcharger un cheval de Troie sur les machines des utilisateurs qui n'ont pas encore appliqu le correctif publi il y a maintenant trois semaines par Adobe  ses produits Reader et Acrobat.

Cette attaque exploite la faille, qualifie de srieuse, qui avait t dcouverte par Microsoft (lire ci-avant). Elle touche les versions 8.2.0 et celles antrieures  la 9.3.0.

Adobe recommande donc trs fortement de passer sur-le-champs aux versions 8.2.1 ou 9.3.1.

Pour mmoire, la socit avait exceptionnellement cass son cycle de dveloppement de scurit pour sortir un patch en urgence. Une dcision salue par les experts.

Reste cependant  ce qu'il soit appliqu... *(il se trouve ici)*.

*Le PDF malicieux a lui aussi t repr par Microsoft.*

Cette faille qui touche Adobe Acrobat et Reader ne doit pas tre confondue avec une autre vulnrabilit, dans Adobe Download Manager, et qui doit elle aussi tre prise en compte.


*Source* : L'annonce de Microsoft sur la dcouverte du PDF malicieux


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous (ou avez-vous) appliqu ce patch ou tes-vous pass(e)  un autre lecteur/diteur de PDF ?

----------


## cd090580

Adobe Reader est gratuit, Adobe devrait donc obliger les utilisateurs  installer la dernire version du lecteur et ne plus proposer les anciennes qui de toute faons sont obsoltes.

La mise  jour devrait s'installer toute seule (un peu comme le propose Firefox quand une nouvelle version est prte  tre installe) dans ce cas sans demander l'avis de l'utilisateur quand il s'agit d'une telle faille.

Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'intret a rester avec une vieille version 8 voire infrieure. Surtout que la 9 est nettement plus rapide au dmarrage que les prcdentes versions

----------


## Jcpan

de toute faon les diteurs d'antivirus(le mien avira gratuit) ont mis  jour leurs bases non ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Adobe recommande donc trs fortement de passer sur-le-champs aux versions 8.2.1 ou 9.3.1.


Moi je recommande de passer  Foxit Reader  ::aie:: 

Non mais srieux depuis toujours Adobe Reader a t un truc lourd comme pas possible. Il faut 10 secondes pour ouvrir un simple pdf, c'est vraiment pas normal.

On ajoute  a les failles  rptition et c'est la cata, la catastrophe.

----------


## sevyc64

> Moi je recommande de passer  Foxit Reader


Oui mais surtout, d'abandonner dfinitivement et sans condition TOUS les produits Adobe (sauf Flash, car il est difficile de faire sans sur Internet pour le moment) qui sont tous d'une lourdeur phnomnale compar  des logiciels quivalents tout aussi puissant et parfois (souvent) gratuit.

Foxit Reader tant l'exemple le plus pertinent  ::ccool::

----------


## ner0lph

> Foxit Reader tant l'exemple le plus pertinent


Ou bien SumatraPDF qui a l'avantage d'tre libre.  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> Ou bien SumatraPDF qui a l'avantage d'tre libre.


Et ?
Il permet de lire mieux les pdf ?

----------


## ner0lph

Il les ouvre trs rapidement, donc en un sens oui, il permet de mieux les lire.

Bon, vu la taille du programme d'installation sous Windows (1,2 Mio), il est probable qu'il ne prenne pas en charge les dernires fonctionnalits de la spcification PDF, mais je dirais que dans 90 % des cas, il suffit (mais a dpend des besoins de chacun).

----------


## spidermario

Pour ma part, je trouve que Okular s'en sort trs bien pour lire des fichiers PDF, DVI, PS, etc.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Adobe automatise l'installation de ses mises  jour de scurit* 
*Pour Acrobat et Reader*


Adobe va dlivrer ses prochaines mises  jour de scurit pour Reader et Acrobat de manire automatique. Autrement dit, les patchs seront tlchargs et installs de manire transparente pour l'utilisateur, sans que celui-ci ait la moindre manipulation  effectuer.

Ce nouveau processus automatis entrera en action  partir de jeudi prochain.

Adobe indique que cette solution a t teste depuis le 13 octobre dernier auprs de quelques beta-testeurs et qu'elle a donn entire satisfaction.

La gnralisation tait donc naturelle - et surtout attendue par les experts en scurit. Nanmoins, les rcalcitrants pourraient dsactiver cette fonctionnalit pour repasser en mode "semi-automatique" et continuer  garder le contrle sur l'application des patch.

Avec cette annonce, et sa plus grande ractivit constate ces dernires semaines, Adobe prouve que la scurit est dsormais une de ses proccupations principales.

Une rponse aux critiques (lire ci-avant) que l'on ne peut qu'apprcier.

*Source* : Blog d'Adobe 

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des chercheurs dcouvrent le premier malware  pratiquer l'overwrite, cach sous la forme d'un Adobe Updater

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce changement de la part d'Adobe : un bel effort ou cela ne changera rien aux problmes de scurit qui se posent de manire rcurrente  ses technologies ?

----------


## kimz

> Adobe va dlivrer ses prochaines mises  jour de scurit pour Reader et Acrobat de manire automatique. Autrement dit, les patchs seront tlchargs et installs de manire transparente pour l'utilisateur, sans que celui-ci ait la moindre manipulation  effectuer.


 Et pour les utilisateurs sans droits d'administration sur leurs machines, est-ce que l'installation se fera aussi automatiquement ?  ::aie:: 




> Moi je recommande de passer  Foxit Reader 
> Non mais srieux depuis toujours Adobe Reader a t un truc lourd comme pas possible. (...)
> On ajoute  a les failles  rptition et c'est la cata, la catastrophe.


Je veux bien utiliser une application plus rapide, mais Foxit Reader a lui aussi des failles, par exemple concernant le Proof of Concept publi dernirement et qui met en vidence la possibilit de lancer l'excution d'un code via une ligne de commande dans un document PDF, sous Foxit Reader, contrairement  Adobe reader, aucune alerte ne prvenait l'utilisateur, un problme de scurit qui devrait tre fix dans la dernire version du produit.
D'autre part Adobe a t ces derniers temps assez bien ractif aux vulnrabilits de scurit

----------


## Skyounet

> Je veux bien utiliser une application plus rapide, mais Foxit Reader a lui aussi des failles


A vrai dire peu m'importe. C'est toujours pareil, les pdf que j'ouvre viennent des sources sres. Ce qui m'importe vraiment c'est la vitesse. Quand je clic sur mon pdf j'ai pas envie d'attendre 30 secondes avant qu'il ne se lance (comme Adobe Reader fait en chargeant 256 modules de je sais pas quoi), mais plus dans les 1 secondes, comme Foxit fait.

----------


## kimz

En fait, je ne raisonne pas que pour mon utilisation mais pour celle dans une entreprise avec diffrents utilisateurs qui n'ont pas forcment des sources sres. 
Aprs au niveau de la productivit  l'chelle d'une entreprise, quel serait le rapport temps conomis/perdu avec un reader plutt qu'un autre, il serait intressant d'avoir un benchmark pour pouvoir juger. 

Personnellement, sur un Vista avec 2GB de RAM la premire ouverture d'un pdf avec Abode reader me prend 10 secondes, les ouvertures suivantes prennent chacune 2 secondes .. ce qui me parait raisonnable

----------


## goomazio

Pour l'entreprise bien quipe alors je suis d'accord, sinon +1  Skyounet. C'est incroyable la diffrence de temps d'excution entre Adobe Reader et Foxit Reader.

----------


## kimz

Vous parlez de diffrence de temps, j'en conviens, mais ce serait intressant de donner des chiffres  :;):

----------

